# Turkey Temp Rising Too Fast?



## scrubbed03 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm smoking my first turkey this morning.  Its a little 9 lb guy.  I have it in my traeger at 250 but the temp seems to be rising to fast.  It is already at 118 and I was planning on it staying in another 3 hrs or so.  Should I lower the temp or just let it get to 165 then pull off and store in a cooler wrapped in foil?  What say the experts.


----------



## den60 (Nov 26, 2015)

You can lower the temp a little as long as you get to 140 within 4 hours. Generally the temp will stall some as you get closer to your finish temp. I do wrap mine in foil and put in a cooler to rest, and it will stay hot that way for hours. The problem with that if you want crispy skin that will make it soften. I


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 26, 2015)

I wouldn't adjust your smoker temp.  The turkey will slow down cooking a bit around 120-140 .  If your going to eat in 3 hours then you'll be fine. Take it off when the breast temp hits 165. 

Remember to let if sit on the counter for 30 minutes to redistribute the juices before you carve it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2015)

Had this happen last night while cooking. My Probe was shallow! Checked with an Instant read in another place. Instant read showed actual 25 degrees low than I thought, Double check temp elsewhere...JJ


----------



## beers-n-bbq (Nov 26, 2015)

Mine was 155 in like 2 hours...i cut the temp down and it has been at 160 for 45 minutes


----------



## jeffbeck (Nov 22, 2018)

Sorry to necro-bump a thread like this, but I'm trying to figure out why I'm having this same problem. I have a 12 pound bird (brined and injected) in my Masterbuilt electric smoker. Temp set at 225. I expected to smoke for six hours and have a little time left over to let the turkey rest before serving. But this darn thing got up to 145 within a couple of hours!

I had the temp set at 225, bird on the bottom rack with the vent mostly closed. I've since moved the turkey up a rack to get it further from the heat and opened the vent a little more than halfway. I really don't want this thing to get done 4 or 5 hours early.

Any advice from the experts? What the heck have I done wrong?


----------



## Stea1th (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m facing the same exact problem, google brought me here lol..:

I just put my brisket in at 730ish @ 250 and it’s ready at 150!!!! 

The turkey is rising just as fast with it sitting at 120 already and it’s been on since 8...I don’t get. It’s super cold outside, I got a thermal blanket for it but apparently it’s doing a better job than I expected so


----------



## jeffbeck (Nov 22, 2018)

The temp seems to have stalled at 147 - 150 depending on where you measure. I'm glad but there's no way it'll stall long enough is there?


----------



## Preacher Man (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey 
S
 Stea1th
 - Don't panic yet. You'll hit a stall and that will settle your time down.

Here's a graph of a brisket I did earlier this year. Temps rise fast at first, but they'll slow down.


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2018)

I have to ask what kind of thermo probes are you using,to monitor the temp inside the MES?
Also what probe are you using for the meat?
Richie


jeffbeck said:


> Sorry to necro-bump a thread like this, but I'm trying to figure out why I'm having this same problem. I have a 12 pound bird (brined and injected) in my Masterbuilt electric smoker. Temp set at 225. I expected to smoke for six hours and have a little time left over to let the turkey rest before serving. But this darn thing got up to 145 within a couple of hours!
> 
> I had the temp set at 225, bird on the bottom rack with the vent mostly closed. I've since moved the turkey up a rack to get it further from the heat and opened the vent a little more than halfway. I really don't want this thing to get done 4 or 5 hours early.
> 
> Any advice from the experts? What the heck have I done wrong?





Stea1th said:


> I’m facing the same exact problem, google brought me here lol..:
> 
> I just put my brisket in at 730ish @ 250 and it’s ready at 150!!!!
> 
> The turkey is rising just as fast with it sitting at 120 already and it’s been on since 8...I don’t get. It’s super cold outside, I got a thermal blanket for it but apparently it’s doing a better job than I expected so


----------



## jeffbeck (Nov 22, 2018)

Just using the internal monitor for the smoker temp. Using the MES probe in the breast and an Act Rite external meat thermometer for the thigh. The MES probe and the Act Rite are very close in their readings so I trust them pretty well. How accurate is the MES internal monitor? Hell if I know.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 22, 2018)

Guys do not panic. This does happen. Also you thermometer prob could be to shallow as others have said. If you get to a done temperature that is ok. Letting it rest for a hour or 2 is not a bad thing.


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2018)

jeffbeck said:


> Just using the internal monitor for the smoker temp. Using the MES probe in the breast and an Act Rite external meat thermometer for the thigh. The MES probe and the Act Rite are very close in their readings so I trust them pretty well. How accurate is the MES internal monitor? Hell if I know.



My meat probe was 30 or more degrees off the controller temp is over 50 degrees off most times.
Take the Act Rite and check it with boiling water 
Richie


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 22, 2018)

Stea1th said:


> I’m facing the same exact problem, google brought me here lol..:
> 
> I just put my brisket in at 730ish @ 250 and it’s ready at 150!!!!
> 
> The turkey is rising just as fast with it sitting at 120 already and it’s been on since 8...I don’t get. It’s super cold outside, I got a thermal blanket for it but apparently it’s doing a better job than I expected so


Brisket ready at 150?  I hope you meant already at 150.  It’ll stall soon.  It won’t be ready until it hits at least 200-205.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 22, 2018)

I concur with Richie, the smokers therms are not very accurate. Need something that has been tested, to monitor CC and meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2018)

jeffbeck said:


> Sorry to necro-bump a thread like this, but I'm trying to figure out why I'm having this same problem. I have a 12 pound bird (brined and injected) in my Masterbuilt electric smoker. Temp set at 225. I expected to smoke for six hours and have a little time left over to let the turkey rest before serving. But this darn thing got up to 145 within a couple of hours!
> 
> I had the temp set at 225, bird on the bottom rack with the vent mostly closed. I've since moved the turkey up a rack to get it further from the heat and opened the vent a little more than halfway. I really don't want this thing to get done 4 or 5 hours early.
> 
> Any advice from the experts? What the heck have I done wrong?




I never use that bottom rack in any of my MES units for anything but my AMNPS. It's too close to the Heating element.
I always use the highest rack that the meat will fit on. For a Turkey, that would be the second or third rack.
I keep my top vent open all the way almost always, unless it's windy or Preheating or holding until dinner.

I would not trust the MES meat probe, and I'd check the "Act Rite" with boiling water, like Richie suggested.

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Nov 22, 2018)

jeffbeck said:


> How accurate is the MES internal monitor? Hell if I know.


If it's anything like mine, it's not close at all. Sometimes 20+ degrees off, and you never know which way. Right this moment, my MES30 is set at 225° and my actually temp is 198°.



bmudd14474 said:


> Letting it rest for a hour or 2 is not a bad thing.


More than that, I think it's preferential.


----------



## Grizwilson (Nov 22, 2018)

Well I will jump in with the same issue, small bird about 10#, dry brine, mayo rub, spatchcocked. In less than 2 hrs was at 165, figured misplaced probe, moved same temp on my redi chek, so got my portable, same reading, different locations all consistent then tried the taylor same…. so I pulled it wrapped in foil to rest....beautiful color, falling apart tender.... I am confused.


----------



## Stea1th (Nov 22, 2018)

I pulled the bird out, manually test temps with another instant read and it was cooler, I don’t get it. 

Lol


----------



## Stea1th (Nov 22, 2018)

It was cooked*


----------



## jeffbeck (Nov 22, 2018)

I had to pull mine. It was done and I don’t want to dry it out. It’ll wind up sitting tented for a couple of hours, though. Looks like I’ll be getting a better meat thermometer soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2018)

Grizwilson said:


> Well I will jump in with the same issue, small bird about 10#, dry brine, mayo rub, spatchcocked. In less than 2 hrs was at 165, figured misplaced probe, moved same temp on my redi chek, so got my portable, same reading, different locations all consistent then tried the taylor same…. so I pulled it wrapped in foil to rest....beautiful color, falling apart tender.... I am confused.




Your Meat Temp must have been correct !!
You didn't say what your Smoker Temp was, and "Was that correct".
If so, it could be just because it was only a 10 pounder & it was Spatchcocked, so it didn't take long.

Bear


----------



## Grizwilson (Nov 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Your Meat Temp must have been correct !!
> You didn't say what your Smoker Temp was, and "Was that correct".
> If so, it could be just because it was only a 10 pounder & it was Spatchcocked, so it didn't take long.
> 
> Bear


Smoker was running around 230-40 on two different thermos just seemed terrible fast Thanks for your help.


----------

